# Bangkok Maid Information



## Dazzal

I would like to find a maid to clean my condo for an hour each week (will need more hours in the beginning weeks). I live in lower Sukhumvit. I am looking for recommendations and what is a fair price to pay for this service?


----------



## F1BKK

You might wanna try these:


(I'm brand new to the forum, I have to make at least 4 posts before I can post URLs) 

Professional maid service companies will cost 20-40% more than freelance maids.

In front of Villa Market (Sukhumvit 33 branch), there's a large bulletin board with many freelance maids postings. Cheaper, flexible hours, negotiable. But I would trust registered maid companies more. 

For freelance maid fees, take 20-40% off those fees.

I'm looking for one myself as I'm moving to a condo. If I find good ones, I'll let you know.


----------



## Dazzal

Thank you for your helpful information. If I find a good maid, I'll let you know.


----------



## bouncybanana

Hi,

I'm looking for one too. If there's someone you can recommend, please let me know


----------



## Dazzal

Ok, and same here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

F1BKK said:


> You might wanna try these:
> 
> 
> (I'm brand new to the forum, I have to make at least 4 posts before I can post URLs)
> 
> Professional maid service companies will cost 20-40% more than freelance maids.
> 
> In front of Villa Market (Sukhumvit 33 branch), there's a large bulletin board with many freelance maids postings. Cheaper, flexible hours, negotiable. But I would trust registered maid companies more.
> 
> For freelance maid fees, take 20-40% off those fees.
> 
> I'm looking for one myself as I'm moving to a condo. If I find good ones, I'll let you know.





I have removed your links... they are not allowed in any form until you are an active member


----------



## F1BKK

OK, got it.


----------



## yurika

*Recommended maid agency in thailand*

I used a agency named Ayasan Service at bangkok, thailand.
The service is pretty good and trustworthy.
I recommend this agency if you want maid and nanny down there.


----------



## wellcome

*wellcome*

I lived in the house with my thai husband before, one thai and one myanmar maid,
one from the agency, one is friend introduced. Not much choice you can find maid in here. Maybe Thailand is getting developed, not much young one will do this job already.


----------



## Seph Smith

Thank you for sharing your experience with us of Myanmar maid. This information is useful and i hope this will help me in finding the maid in Myanmar. For more detail https://sghomeneeds.com/why-hire-myanmar-maids-here-are-the-benefits/


----------

